# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Saggital ridge reduction- aka cosmetic surgery for pointy head?

## Karlton

I think some of us could benefit from this if all else fails. Does anyone have any personal experience with this, or know of anyone who has had a similar procedure? It does not appear widely offered in the U.S. , at least from what I can tell by searching Bing/Google.

http://www.exploreplasticsurgery.com...dge-reduction/

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I think some of us could benefit from this if all else fails. Does anyone have any personal experience with this, or know of anyone who has had a similar procedure? It does not appear widely offered in the U.S. , at least from what I can tell by searching Bing/Google.
> 
> http://www.exploreplasticsurgery.com...dge-reduction/


 There are risks involved.  The scar can widen quite a bit.  Sometimes restricted blood supply caused by the surgery can result in some permanent shock loss.  A repair patient I know developed necrotic tissue from a previous strip surgery from another clinic.  He had a smooth scar about the size of an ear that took a considerable number of grafts to conceal.

BTW, I had a scalp reduction when I was younger that resulted in some significant shock loss.

_35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice_

----------


## Karlton

> There are risks involved.  The scar can widen quite a bit.  Sometimes restricted blood supply caused by the surgery can result in some permanent shock loss.  A repair patient I know developed necrotic tissue from a previous strip surgery from another clinic.  He had a smooth scar about the size of an ear that took a considerable number of grafts to conceal.
> 
> BTW, I had a scalp reduction when I was younger that resulted in some significant shock loss.
> 
> _35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
> Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck_


 Hi  
I think you may have gotten the wrong idea somehow. I am not interested in a scalp reduction. This is a procedure to slightly burr down the very top of the skull bone to appear more smooth, and less pointy. Mine is very pointy. No scalp tissue would be removed, just opened for access, and re-sutured. What would cause the scar to widen in this situation?

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Hi  
> I think you may have gotten the wrong idea somehow. I am not interested in a scalp reduction. This is a procedure to slightly burr down the very top of the skull bone to appear more smooth, and less pointy. Mine is very pointy. No scalp tissue would be removed, just opened for access, and re-sutured. What would cause the scar to widen in this situation?


 I don't mean to sound discouraging.  Dr. Cole usually performs a couple of scar repair procedures every week so I see a lot of widened scars causing men a great deal of distress.  Since no "strip" will be removed, I believe the likelihood of the scar widening could be decreased.   Scars can be unpredictable though.  Does the doctor you are considering have any patients who would be willing to meet with you?  How much hair do you have on top?

----------


## Karlton

> I don't mean to sound discouraging.  Dr. Cole usually performs a couple of scar repair procedures every week so I see a lot of widened scars causing men a great deal of distress.  Since no "strip" will be removed, I believe the likelihood of the scar widening could be decreased.   Scars can be unpredictable though.  Does the doctor you are considering have any patients who would be willing to meet with you?  How much hair do you have on top?
> 
> 
> 
> _35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your input. I was thinking of this as an absolute last resort , if I do decide to buzz my hair down in a few years. I still have all my hair, minus some fairly deep hairline recession. I don't want to risk losing anything in the crown area yet, by jumping into a procedure like this. However, it does look like Dr Eppley is one of the best plastic surgeons out there. The only question is how many of these procedures has he done, and what do those guys' scars look like after the skin completely recovers over time. It would definitely be a trade off, but I feel like I could accept my hair loss more easily if not for the pronounced point on the top of my head. I agree with you that contacting other patients who have had this procedure would be a must before even considering it. 
As for necrotic tissue , what causes this phenomenon and how common would something like that be , given that the procedure would be handled by a world renowned cosmetic surgeon. I really need as much education as possible on the  risks. Thanks again!

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Thanks for your input. I was thinking of this as an absolute last resort , if I do decide to buzz my hair down in a few years. I still have all my hair, minus some fairly deep hairline recession. I don't want to risk losing anything in the crown area yet, by jumping into a procedure like this. However, it does look like Dr Eppley is one of the best plastic surgeons out there. The only question is how many of these procedures has he done, and what do those guys' scars look like after the skin completely recovers over time. It would definitely be a trade off, but I feel like I could accept my hair loss more easily if not for the pronounced point on the top of my head. I agree with you that contacting other patients who have had this procedure would be a must before even considering it. 
> As for necrotic tissue , what causes this phenomenon and how common would something like that be , given that the procedure would be handled by a world renowned cosmetic surgeon. I really need as much education as possible on the  risks. Thanks again!


 How is the hair on your mom and dad's side of the family?  How about your brothers?  Do you take anything for hair loss like finasteride, or dutasteride?
The shock to the scalp from cutting through blood vessels can cause androgenic alopecia to accelerate in many cases.

Chuck

----------

